# any experience combining TBH's???



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

I've done the newspaper combine thing. I used duct tape to attach the newspaper to the side and bottom of the hive.

That said - I'm not sure I would combine these. 10-12 bars is plenty for overwintering. I'd just shrink down the hive with a follower and see how they do next year, now that they've got some comb to work with.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

really?

I didn't think that number of bars would be enough to last.

If that is plenty to get through a mild winter then maybe I wont combine. Any other opinions?


----------



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a couple of 12 bar top-bar nucs. They had no problems in winter. I did feed some fondant to get them through early spring - that was all.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

cpm said:


> I have a couple of 12 bar top-bar nucs. They had no problems in winter. I did feed some fondant to get them through early spring - that was all.


Awesome, that's really good to know. I always seem to learn something new with bees.... usually it's through making a decision and seeing what happens. Now I feel a little more informed at least. Thanks for the replies cpm.


----------



## Stuart (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the news paper combine but I just smoosh the paper into the corners with my hands. I suggest not leaving more paper than necessary because they have a shred party to celebrate the sucessful joining....in other words, its a little messy.

Stuart


----------

